# Attention Chicago Brothers anyone going to Fit Expo?



## chicken_hawk (Mar 6, 2015)

Myself and a few of my friends are heading to Chicago in May for the PLing Meet at the Fit Expo May. We will be heading up Saturday to weigh in for the Sunday meet as one guy is BP only and the other is DL only. But wait, both are going for American Records. One dude is aiming for 400+ Bench at 198 and the other 675+ DL @181. 

It should be a good day, hope to hitch up with Psyche and turbo as well.


When: May 2 – 3, 2015
Where: E Stephens Convention Center

Hit me up if your going.

Hawk


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Mar 6, 2015)

Think I maybe headed up that way for a tattoo convention this month. Gonna try and check out this power lifting meet as well.


----------



## psych (Mar 8, 2015)

I might go to it even though USPA is rival USPF territory..... 

U need a handler at the meet I got you bro?
U cutting weight?


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 8, 2015)

psych said:


> I might go to it even though USPA is rival USPF territory.....
> 
> U need a handler at the meet I got you bro?
> U cutting weight?



If I was competing I would be honored  my brother, but I am in the middle of some shoulder rehab and completely retooling my bench. Looks like fall or winter for me, but Nate will be competing and going for that DL record on Sunday. Also, our buddy Nick will be attemting a double his body weight BP at 198.

Should be a good meet for them.

You definitely need to stop by, I promise we won't shun you man. Besides we have a conversation to finish.

Hawk


----------



## Akamai (Mar 8, 2015)

Will you Eskimos thaw out by then?


Ak


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 8, 2015)

Akamai said:


> Will you Eskimos thaw out by then?
> 
> 
> Ak



Not sure about ChiTown, but 67 here today in the mid west.

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 9, 2015)

Well I will see you guys that week end.I'm in Fla right now  .T


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey chick called that hotel you are gtg. Was 80 here today.
T


----------



## psych (Mar 9, 2015)

chicken_hawk said:


> If I was competing I would be honored  my brother, but I am in the middle of some shoulder rehab and completely retooling my bench. Looks like fall or winter for me, but Nate will be competing and going for that DL record on Sunday. Also, our buddy Nick will be attemting a double his body weight BP at 198.
> 
> Should be a good meet for them.
> 
> ...



Not worried about being shunned worried about me popping my mouth off and starting shit  I kid I kid.......


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 10, 2015)

psych said:


> Not worried about being shunned worried about me popping my mouth off and starting shit  I kid I kid.......


Fuck em n the neck with a #2 pencil. Jk just a saying we use to have.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 11, 2015)

psych said:


> Not worried about being shunned worried about me popping my mouth off and starting shit  I kid I kid.......




This whole PLing territory thing reminds me of back in the day when Rasslin had territories. 

Pretty much USPA and SPF round these parts.

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 11, 2015)

psych said:


> Not worried about being shunned worried about me popping my mouth off and starting shit  I kid I kid.......



You are not doing the nats and worlds uspf this year ?
Thx , T........


----------



## psych (Mar 12, 2015)

turbobusa said:


> You are not doing the nats and worlds uspf this year ?
> Thx , T........



Nats is around the time of my state boards.

Worlds is in fuckin Mexico, no way.

Just gonna do local shit, might do a multi ply apf meet just to try one.


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 12, 2015)

Cool cool. You know he boards will require your attn.Wifes best friend
just passed her boards for her nurse pract . Her last thin was masters in psych 
nursing. You will do fine my muscled up brainiac friend!.lol
Thx   T...........


----------



## psych (Mar 13, 2015)

Fuck Hawk we should just get dinner and finish that talk. Sushi? Brazilian steak house? I'm looking forward to this! PM me and we can switch emails.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Mar 13, 2015)

psych said:


> Fuck Hawk we should just get dinner and finish that talk. Sushi? Brazilian steak house? I'm looking forward to this! PM me and we can switch emails.



Brazilian Steakhouse & Churrascaria Texas de Brazil
Good stuff and only about 30 minutes away.


----------



## psych (Mar 13, 2015)

Phoenixk2 said:


> Brazilian Steakhouse & Churrascaria Texas de Brazil
> Good stuff and only about 30 minutes away.



.


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 7, 2015)

Brazzazz or fogo?  I'm down for meat . might have to see who totals highest poundage of beef beef and beef. I'm partial to brazzazz. Grim may be coming 
over too. Thx   T............


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Apr 7, 2015)

Just drove by the,  E. Stephens Convention Center on the tollway and there is a Brazilian Steakhouse almost right next to it. No driving required.


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 7, 2015)

psych said:


> Fuck Hawk we should just get dinner and finish that talk. Sushi? Brazilian steak house? I'm looking forward to this! PM me and we can switch emails.



psych I found a killer all you can eat sushi joint up in evanston.
Not buffet style but really good made from the checklist style ordering list... gotta hit it with me and son sometime he is a sushi freak as well.


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 7, 2015)

Phoenixk2 said:


> Just drove by the,  E. Stephens Convention Center on the tollway and there is a Brazilian Steakhouse almost right next to it. No driving required.



Sweeet! be a ggod time to beat up my wheels (shopping cart size presently lol)and put down some good real recovery protien
 good find T


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Apr 7, 2015)

Home | Fogo de Chao


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 8, 2015)

Sorry gents, Hawk don't do raw fish, but he will eat the hell out of some beef!

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 8, 2015)

Phoenixk2 said:


> Home | Fogo de Chao



I love that place!

Hawk


----------

